# ECA or Ephedrine



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm looking to lose some weight and heard that ECA stacks and Ephedrine are good for aiding weight loss

I recently bought a few Ephedrine of a friend but i then found out that they caused heart attacks and am now abit cautious of using them, then i heard about ECA stacks

if anyone could tell me what ECA stacks are like compared to Ephedrine? and can Ephedrine be used in an ECA stack?

Thanks,

Beard


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ECA = Ephedrine, caffeine and aspirin. Lots of things can contribute towards heart attacks if abused!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ECA is very useful tool to give you a much needed boost to get your a$$ down the gym and on to the treadmill when you are trying to drop body fat while on a calorie deficit diet, which will aid well in the BF drop process.

You can buy ephedrine from boots (chesteeze) and stack with pro plus and 75mg aspirin. I take them about an hour before I want to go gym (cv) and by the time you get there, you'll be buzzing your t1ts off!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

man chesteze sales must go through the roof during summertime

the company must notice that the boost of sales should be in the winter not summer lool


----------



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thankyou guys 

Think i'm going to stick to the Chesteze version, legal and less chance of dying aha!

but i've got a few questions and would be greatfull if you could answer them:

What ratio do i take the stack in?

How many times a day?

and finally how much does it cost?

Thanks alot,

Beard


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Beard1995 said:


> Thankyou guys
> 
> Think i'm going to stick to the Chesteze version, legal and less chance of dying aha!
> 
> ...


You could just go on boots website and price up chesteeze, pack of asprin and a pack of pro plus. I think twice a day, once in morning and once an hour before gym. Personally i would take them as soon as i get up, go for a light jog, then when your going gym throw it in.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Take on chesteze tab contains 18mg ephedrine

One pack of 9 cost 2squid

Take 200mg caffiene

Cost very cheap

Take 75mg asprin

Cost like a quid for 30

Gettin that hot bod priceless

Thats the stack take it 2 or 3 times a day

Start off at two time a day then up to 3 if you feel neccesary


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Just make sure you leave your last one over 5 hours before bed time otherwise you'll be cleaning your house instead of sleeping :tongue:

And answer to your original question, yes it is good for fat loss as long as you have a good diet and train hard :thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

As above is pretty much what I do:

1 chesteze, 4 pro plus and 1 x 75mg aspirin - twice daily before cardio.

Ephedrine is good for appetite control too. 

EDIT:

You can purchase chesteze over the counter at boots and tesco's...but they will only sell 1 packet at a time in each store...


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres a question...

How long should a ECA cycle last? 2 weeks?


----------



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks alot guys!

Gonna pick some of these up this weekend, and try them out!

Will post a blog on here on my routine, and any weightloss within the next couple of days

once again thanks guys,

Beard


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

People had heart attacks using this stack due to the massive doses they were taking. Same with any drug, if you overdo it it will kill you. Stick with dose recommended by G-fresh and you will be good to go.

I think you have to do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for the stack to be effective. If you want to go more than 2 weeks at a time you need to take an anti histamine with it.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some good info on this thread


----------



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah i heard about the heart attacks, but i read up on it, you can just do EC stacks, but the Asprin is there to stop you from getting heart attacks that's the only real purpose it has in the stacks aha but i won't overdo it anyway, wouldn't want my body to get used to them, i'll do 2 week on, 2 week of as you said

Beard,


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Beard1995 said:


> Yeah i heard about the heart attacks, but i read up on it, you can just do EC stacks, but the Asprin is there to stop you from getting heart attacks that's the only real purpose it has in the stacks aha but i won't overdo it anyway, wouldn't want my body to get used to them, i'll do 2 week on, 2 week of as you said
> 
> Beard,


Whilst the aspirin does thing the blood and decrease the risk of heart attacks/strokes somewhat, it does also boost the metabolic rate even more than just the EC on it's own.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Beard,

Having just read your introduction thread in the welcome lounge, I don't think you need/should be taking stimulants like ephedrine at 15, just sort your diet and training out and with your metabolism and growth hormone levels you will lose fat easily without the aid of drugs.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just taken two chest eze and two pro plus, am I right in doing this as the chest eze has 30mg of caffiene in each tablet? Going to the gym in 20mins, these suckers will be fully buzzing by the time I do my cv and the end of my session.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Need to add in the aspirin as well. Nothing to do with pain control  the combined dose of ephidrine to caffeine to aspirin in a ratio 1:10:4 if I remember correctly has a greater effect on fat loss than the combination of any 2. Kind of like 2+1+0=5.

I just finished an ECA stack, and cant wait to start another, the weight fell off, it suited me brilliantly.

Cycle it though as your body builds up resistance to the Eph. 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off should do it.

Cheers

D


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

G-fresh:2304249 said:


> Beard,
> 
> Having just read your introduction thread in the welcome lounge, I don't think you need/should be taking stimulants like ephedrine at 15, just sort your diet and training out and with your metabolism and growth hormone levels you will lose fat easily without the aid of drugs.


^^ x2. At 15 your metabolism will be flat out, and additional cardio should be all you need to slice any extra off. I would seriously reconsider taking anything, those of of us 3 times your age need all the help we can get. :S

Search these forums for a good routine, get your diet right, up the cardio, you'll be spot on. There are several lifetimes worth of experience on here, research and train hard, you'll get where you want quicker than you think.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Was taking it with half a aspirin tab but saw a few posts on here saying it pointless so i stopped and its exactly the same...


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> I just finished an ECA stack, and cant wait to start another, the weight fell off, it suited me brilliantly.
> 
> D


How much weight do you think you lost and how much cardio a week?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

How long does the buzz last?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> How long does the buzz last?


For me about 2-3 hours depending on the dose of ephedrine, 1 or 2 chesteze, but I just stick to 1 chesteze, 4 pro plus and 1 aspirin at a time now because if I take two it makes me anxious, paranoid, shaky and my c0ck shrinks like when on speed....which ain't good for my ego


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just ordered off Boots.com Easy enough just got to answer some silly questions


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> For me about 2-3 hours depending on the dose of ephedrine, 1 or 2 chesteze, but I just stick to 1 chesteze, 4 pro plus and 1 aspirin at a time now because if I take two it makes me anxious, paranoid, shaky and my c0ck shrinks like when on speed....which ain't good for my ego


Lol....I know what you mean... Same prob here.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Beard1995 said:


> Yeah i heard about the heart attacks, but i read up on it, you can just do EC stacks, but the Asprin is there to stop you from getting heart attacks that's the only real purpose it has in the stacks aha but i won't overdo it anyway, wouldn't want my body to get used to them, i'll do 2 week on, 2 week of as you said
> 
> Beard,


No mate that's a side effect of the aspirin. Aspirin works synergistically with Eph and increases its half life.

One piece of advice is you are right to approach eph with caution as it is pretty powerful. Make sure you start low and put up the dose slowly. And do a bit of research just so you know the best way to use it, in terms of cycling and dosage.

If you are going to take it make sure you know what it's going to do to you. I tend to agree with the posters who think you aren't ready for it, the title of your thread and your posts do suggest lack of knowledge.

But if you are going to take it just make sure you learn about it first.

Good luck.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Exilejoe#75 said:


> Was taking it with half a aspirin tab but saw a few posts on here saying it pointless so i stopped and its exactly the same...


You saw "few posts" saying it was pointless? What was the evidence? There is a copious amount of empirical and actual studies showing the synergy. How do you know it is "exactly the same?" You can't know that.

Here's just one quick example of a study http://members.tripod.com/jpe_sportscience/ephedrine.html

And OP I just realised you are 15. I would say don't do it.


----------



## daveygraham (Jun 3, 2011)

I've posted this in supplementation but may have put it in the wrong area, could do with some advice, here's the OP

I've just started my ECA stack, i'm taking half doses at the moment, 18mg EPH 150mg caffine 75mg asprin.

I'm trying to lose fat ASAP, which I know isn't the best way to do it but it's how I am. And currently I am trying to run a large calorie deficit. My routine is

Half dose stack when I wake up. Eating a can of soup containing, 22g carbs, 5g fat, 20g protein. I'm then not hungry for the rest of the day, but eat 4 egg whites and a can of tuna around 4/5. Then perhaps some strawberries later on.

Firstly should I add another half dose in around midday?

Secondly, is this actually going to work? Muscle loss isn't a massive concern, I just really want to get shredded.

In terms of workouts I am doing an hour and a half mountain biking 4/5 times a week (quite fast) and doing weights 2/3 times a week.

Just for the record I am 6 ft 3 and 95kg

Any help is appreciated, Dave


----------



## Beard1995 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys,

I'll try 2week normal cardio and 2 week cardio on an ECA stack and see how it goes 

wish i would of came on this site earlier cos a few times i took 12 ephedrine on their own without knowing there effects

thanks,

Beard


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Dave,

I found with the ECA stack the biggest benefit is the reduced appetite, thus meaning I could eat very healthy as I didnt have any cravings for the usual [email protected] Having said that you are under eating there mate and will be losing muscle at the same time, but you will actualyl lose weight. You can easily throw in another dose at midday. It is recommended that you dont go over 90mgs of Eph per day, you wont be anywhere near that.

If you are taking eph for the first time then id say steady state cardio is the way to go, just make sure you dont dehydrate doing 1.5hrs of cardio at a time!

To the OP: 12 Eph's at a time, damn man, dont be doing that again or we will never get to read your blog. Seriously, I read about someone taking really high doses for a prolonged period of time and he basically lost his mind.


----------



## daveygraham (Jun 3, 2011)

Bloody hell, wish I read that post earlier, just passed out on my bike, luckily a bit of laidback luke saved me! Need to eat a bit more especially in this heat!

what muscle to fat ratio are we talking about mate?

Cheers, dave


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> How much weight do you think you lost and how much cardio a week?


OK - on the scales I went from 102Kg to 96Kg - 6Kg (13 lbs) in 5 weeks. however I was, for me, seriously overweight when I started back at the gym, and used this as a kicker after about 6 weeks. Bodyfat dropped from over 29, to about 22, and now running at just under 20% after a further 3 weeks, however weight is plateau'd so not using scales any more at this point. Am on holiday in 5 weeks so am looking to get at least 3 weeks on ECA again before I go away.

My cardio was about 20 mins at the end of my weight session - 3 times a week, plus 2 full on cardio sessions of 1hr - 1 1/4 hours. Walking and fat loss programs, with a litle 'correct form' rowing - ie like you would row a boat rather than 'gym form' rowing. This was proper 85%-95% maximum heart rate cardio. The walking/cycling was in the 65% to 75% maximum range.

The buzz kicked in for me about 40 mins after taking 2 caps, and lasted about 4-5 hours. Was noticeably hotter as well.

If people are interested, I'll keep a log of weight, BF%, dosing and workouts over that period, so there is something more concrete to judge against.

Cheers

D


----------



## bartek300 (May 17, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Whilst the aspirin does thing the blood and decrease the risk of heart attacks/strokes somewhat, it does also boost the metabolic rate even more than just the EC on it's own.


I'd recommend http://www.dont-buy-retail.com/msjeph30.html for the best EPH 30's out there today


----------



## IronChest (May 22, 2012)

First post, lurked for a while but decided to finally join in the fun.

Regarding ECA - just a quick question,

Would there be an issue having a hit at say 9:00am then midday before the gym? or is this too close together.

Also, am i right in saying that T5s are a combo ofthe ECA stack all in one? but separate ECA > T5s

Just ordered my chesteze now :thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 30, 2012)

Go to ChemistDirect on line,search Chesteze,and then the site, like amazon has a 'You may also like' recommendation containing....Proplus and 75mg Asprin!


----------



## IronChest (May 22, 2012)

IronChest said:


> First post, lurked for a while but decided to finally join in the fun.
> 
> Regarding ECA - just a quick question,
> 
> ...


Bump for an answer to my question.....


----------



## rootbag (Mar 29, 2012)

Not sure why, but 2x Chest Eze with 200mg caffeine & asprin doesn't give me a buzz at all?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

bartek300 said:


> I'd recommend http://www.dont-buy-retail.com/msjeph30.html for the best EPH 30's out there today


hum posts for the first time a link to a dodgy looking site? Spam?


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

rootbag said:


> Not sure why, but 2x Chest Eze with 200mg caffeine & asprin doesn't give me a buzz at all?


Blimey, I'd be a jabbering wreck on 2!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone stacked ECA and 1-3-dimethylamylamine double trouble or double benefit?


----------

